# Cheap (but good) Digital Multimeter



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh.... my multimeter, which I use occasionally, died on me today. It was 12 years old.

What I'm looking for is a cheap but good digital multimeter which is fairly accurate. Price range around $25-$30. I use it for battery testing, but also some computer testing as well. Most of the time, it'll be sleeping in my kit. Usually just need to check voltage. 

Any good suggestions? I know that Fluke is excellent but expensive, and I can't justify spending that money for something that I use only occassionally. (Now, if my primary job had me fixing stuff all day, then, hell, yeah, Fluke. But, I'm a dabbling hobbyist).


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

My analog multimeter of 25 years died last month. I bought this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JFHMQQ/ref=oss_T15_product

Nothing fancy, but works for me..


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't say how accurate they are, but I just buy the cheap (sub-$5) ones from Harbor Freight. They are close enough to get what I need done.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a Sperry 210M that I got at Home Depot a year ago for about $15. It's worked quite well for me the times I've needed it for computer testing. Like you though, it usually sits in my toolkit.

- Merg


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RobertE said:


> I can't say how accurate they are, but I just buy the cheap (sub-$5) ones from Harbor Freight. They are close enough to get what I need done.


That's what I use. Bought 6 or 7 of them when they were on sale for $3 or so. Some have display backlights. One in each car, one in the kitchen, one in the garage shop, etc. Good enough for voltage, resistance and continuity checks. They'll test transistors, diodes and other components, but I never have need for that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Watch Fry's ads online - sometimes there is cheap (good) DMM.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> That's what I use. Bought 6 or 7 of them when they were on sale for $3 or so. Some have display backlights. One in each car, one in the kitchen, one in the garage shop, etc. Good enough for voltage, resistance and continuity checks. They'll test transistors, diodes and other components, but I never have need for that.


I like cheap. I don't feel nearly as bad when I smoke one due to beting set wrong or some other wacky stuff.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My vote for the Harbor Freight units. . . cheaper than replacement batteries!

If you have Northern Tools, pretty much the same.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I picked up a cheap digital Fluke at Lowes 10 years ago for around $40 and it works fine.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I was at Fry's today, and picked up a Extech MN36 for $30. Amazon showed it for $40, and it came with a temperature probe. Nice!


----------

